# Zinsser Sealcoat Pound Cut...



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I searched here and found no entries with this answer. Also the TDS for the product doesn't list it. I've never used this product for sanding sealer, always just dewaxed shellac from flakes. *What is the pound cut of Sealcoat? *I'm assuming it's 3 pound cut like the other Zinsser shellac products, but want to make sure.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The cut would be the same for sealcoat as standard shellac.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks. Figured as much, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Actually I think it 2 lb, or less, the weight per gallon is 7.2 lbs the VOC is5.7 lbs so that would leave about 1.5 lbs cut


http://www.rustoleum.com/en/product...od-finishes/sealcoat-universal-sanding-sealer

It does seem a bit thinner than their other shellacs, at least that has been my experience

But they sure don't advertise it, but somehow I seem to remember it was 2# when they used to list it on the label, the reason I remembered it was it was higher priced than amber shellac with less shellac in the mix


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Jim Frye said:


> I searched here and found no entries with this answer. Also the TDS for the product doesn't list it. I've never used this product for sanding sealer, always just dewaxed shellac from flakes. *What is the pound cut of Sealcoat? *I'm assuming it's 3 pound cut like the other Zinsser shellac products, but want to make sure.



I just looked at a can of Seal Cote in my shop and under the ingredient list it said it is a 2 pound cut, but on some regular clear and amber it doesn't say the cut of it


----------

